# Which ovulation test works best?



## Linda567 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all

I'd be interested in hearing from people who have been using ovulation tests to determine when to inseminate/have sex/other treatment. Which one did you use? Was there any test in particular that seemed more accurate? Did you get pregnant using the ovu test as a guide for timings (in a natural cycle)?

I've used the One Step Ovulation Test urine test strips for a few months to try chart my LH surge, and only get negative results. My fertility blood test for HPA said that it suggested ovulation is occurring. Am I just not using the correct ovu test? Or am I not ovulating at all?

Cheers!


----------



## Zorshia (Jul 23, 2014)

me personally. I go for clearblue monitors, or digital ovulation kits. No umming and ahhhhing over if its a positive line or not. xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I go for the clearblue digital ovulation prediction kits. Gives you a smiley face if it detects your LH surge, so no messing around trying to decipher the lines. Make sure you are still having sex before your surge as it's not good for conception to store it up just for then. Good luck


----------

